# Tips for programming drums?



## simsklok (Aug 12, 2007)

well I've been using FL Studio 6 lately for programming drums (until i find a drummer) and had some questions.. I have a pretty good knowledge of drums, how to play em, the dynamics, etc.., I just need to know whats the best way to mix drums on FL studio 6.. or are there any good kits online for free download? Anyone have any tips on how to make the drums sound as "authentic" as possible?


----------



## atimoc (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't know if it's the best free kit out there, but a friend of mine made some pretty convincing stuff with Naturalstudio's ns_kit7free. You can get it here naturalstudio ~ View topic - ns_kit7free download


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 13, 2007)

The most important part is velocities with drum programming. Man, its like a science getting them down. Just a snare for instance. A blast beat will not have the same velocity as a "count" beat (the three, or the two and four). With any drummer on a snare fill, say 32nds (I will go one quarter or 1/4 of a bar, just the space between the first sixteenth note) the first impact will be higher than the rest, and the even number impacts will be lower. Since a roll consists, or a hit then a bounce, you have to compensate for it. I will post a sample of this in a few moments. This is just a tip of the tip of the iceberg. It helps if you play drums, as well as (no offense to anyone, this is a blanket statement) if you are smart enough to hear/see/feel what is going on in those little milliseconds. Clip in 5-10



Player wouldn't embed for some reason
SoundClick MP3: Judgement Has Begun - Band page with free MP3 music downloads on SoundClick


starts off with quarter notes expressing the velocity differences between the two samples. Then, a blast beat using the first sample (have a rought edit of velocites on the snare and ride), then with the second sample. Then a roll consisting of a 32nds. The first has a velocity edit on it, and is kinda drumlinish, due to the accent on the end. The last is just progammed into the step sequencer, triggering the samples. No veloicites or normalization. 

As you can hear, any type of mastering of mastering has been left off, so you can hear the little nuances between them. I am kind of a freak about perfection, so these were done through a pair of monitor/studio headphones. You might not hear a massive difference without doing the same


----------



## metal_terrorist (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to use a Layer channel with two slighty different samples grouped under it and have the Layer randomly alternate between the 2 samples. I don't remember if I ever pulled this off but I know at one point I was attempting to automate an LFO on the velocities of the 2 samples also. Around that time I disciovered Toontracks' EZDrummer and haven't used FL much since. It's been a while but I can get you more info if you need it.


----------

